# What Program?



## Felicko (Jan 23, 2011)

I've tried Microsoft PowerPoint but it isn't that detailed. What program should I use?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Google sketch up. Its free.


----------



## Felicko (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you for the suggestion. I was originally planning to use that but I thought that you can't post a picture made by Google sketch-up on this forum?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Felicko said:


> Thank you for the suggestion. I was originally planning to use that but I thought that you can't post a picture made by Google sketch-up on this forum?


Not sure but ... you can output it to PDF, or something. That will work.


----------



## Felicko (Jan 23, 2011)

Good point. If I scan a 8.5 by 11 sheet of paper and someone else prints that, will it be the same size or will the computer alter it?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I must be as lousy at computers as I thought.

I downloaded google sketchup, started the process of learning it and discovered something. In the time it was taking to learn the high tech way of drawing out a catty shape on a computer, and then executing one to the correct proportions on the program I discovered something. I could could create scores and scores of designs with exact proportions on each side by drawing one side folding the paper in half and carbon paper the original side and create the other half. Or create various ergo designs with a speed and artistry that a program cant match.

Or in that same time, I could make a design on paper. *Make* the proto type of it in wood. See how it really works. *Make* two or three more with alterations (and not have to go back to the computer).

I know these programs are useful and valuable but they sure are a glutton on ones time to learn, especially if one is more on the DIY level.

I suppose I am venting at the computer age's demands that can actually take us away from the doing, when all the learning and "precision" planning isn't all that necessary.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I use PowerPoint, because I used that in my job for many years and I'm pretty good with it. CorelDraw, AI and all the vector packages are better, but more expensive. sketchup is brilliant and free. You don't need fantastic software. Here's one I designed in notepad:

Y

(shared design)


----------



## Felicko (Jan 23, 2011)

For some reason my computer is not downloading Google sketch-up properly. I just finished my slingshot design (on paper). I will soon be scanning it.


----------

